# Nameless Void



## DarkPunzel (Jan 17, 2015)

So a while ago I posted something similar to this. (called mindless wonderings in case you want to read it.)
I had no idea what to call it but random babble.... Its purpose is to be thought provoking. So please, Your thoughts?

Lots of people believe the world is over populated.  That they are surrounded and drowning in humanity. And then there are those, the haunted few, that have never felt more alone in their life.    They create their own type of personal solitude that is masked to their perceptions of reality.  They feel numb.  Creating their version of hell without realizing how addicted they've become to the misery.  Sinking. Becoming engulfed in the icy grasp of a nameless void.  The cure for this?  An unknown miracle. There are always people you can see.  Things you can take.  Choices you can make.  But the affliction still remains does it not?  What hope is there for those that force themselves to remain in that dark prison of the mind?


----------



## escorial (Jan 18, 2015)

i enjoyed it and felt it was written there and then with no changes...the style appeals to me and the words that were stuck together did not distract from my enjoyment.


----------



## dither (Jan 18, 2015)

Life eh?


----------



## Holly_M (Jan 18, 2015)

I really liked this. It had a perception that seemed to transcend the words and look inside me. Very atmospheric too.


----------



## The Defenestrator (Jan 18, 2015)

I related to this more than I'd like to, hahaha.  I think what's most impactful here is the concept of these people being prisoners to their own love of misery.  As the saying goes: pain is mandatory, but suffering is optional.  I would love to see a story where a character's personal journey revolves around those ideas!


----------



## DarkPunzel (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah sorry about that. It keep sticking the words together. I have no idea why.....
Thank you all for your critiques!


----------



## WhichasaBeneat (Mar 8, 2015)

Mindless wandering. It is easy to need to speak,  but entangles me by lack of exact definition. 5 friends.. 3 are snakes, 2 are lizards. They are similar for they are reptiles. But the snake bites.. But only if you step on it.. The lizards may have a plot of their own seeing they have little bite. Really they just want to run across logs in the wilderness. So how shall I wonder with what appears?


----------

